# 200 watt heater & 55 gallon tank



## threejacks99 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just got a 55 gallon tank and now I need a heater. I'm thinking about this one on ebay. It says it's a Whisper 200 Watt Aquarium Heater. The price right now is $5.50, so I'm guessing it might sell for $10 or so. Is this a sufficient heater for my 55 gallon tank? Thanks!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont get whisper heaters, theyre a piece of sh*t. i bought one in an emergency at walmart cause one night my heater cracked, and it cant even keep the temp above 74 degrees at full blast and it is a 200w on my 55g. i just got a visatherm heater, love them, just turn the dial to the right position and it stays there forever. get it off of www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## threejacks99 (Jul 23, 2004)

So a 200 Watt heater is what I need for my 55 gallon then?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

im not sure but think yull need 500-600 watts my 65 gal has 600w total
and keeps temp 82-83 i like having 2 or 3 smaller heaters as opposed to 1 big one. 2 of mine on opposite sides of tank 1 in water outlet tube of filter


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah you awt to go with some thing like 2 200 watters

or 2 150 watters i dont remeber the number of watts per gal off hand but two i say is better

cause if one breaks you still got some heat

and i like ebo jagers the one i got i have had no problems with i also got some kind of generic

heater in there i bought casue i was on a tight buget then


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you only need 200w, defenitally not 600


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> but two i say is better



















Always a heater as back-up, in case one of 'em kicks the bucket, and it spreads the heat more evenly, so you won't get any "cold spots" in your tank (especially if you place both in the outlet flow of a filter or powerhead).


----------



## threejacks99 (Jul 23, 2004)

www.bigalsonline.com has a 250 watt Ebo - Jager heater for $15.49. I'm on a tight budget, so if that will do the job let me know.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i dont know for sure 200w vs 600w but on the package of my 300w they say to use in a 15-30 gal if you have 55 gal id still say close to 600w and i know for sure in my 65 that a 300w and a 100w were not enough thats why i have 3 now


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i ahve a 100w in my 55g,and it is almost al the way to the bottom of the adjuster and i stay right on 82


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

600 watts? You people are insane.

I have a 150 Watt ebo Jager on my 50 gallon tank and it's a solid 82 degrees never deviates. The box recommends the 150 for tanks 40-65 gallons so I think he can definately get by with a 200 watt.

I can't say anything about whisper but the ebos are fabulous. The glass is real thich which is useful because piranhas have a tendency to smash into things constantly. The dial is also super accurate, I set it to 28 celcius and there it has always stayed


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

i think it's a little on the light side i would go with a 250 watt that is what i have in my 42 gallon tank so i would say that would be good. good luck.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dude, 600 watts?!

my ebo 200w says on the box 60-90g tanks, and i have a 55

it keeps my tank plenty warm


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a cheapo 150w for my 80 gal and it kept the water at 82ªC, 600w for a 55g??? are you crazy?









200w is more than enough


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i just use a 200 watt in one of my 55gal,no problems


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

200W is more than enough for a 55 gal.


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a marineland 300watt neptune heater and the big als special 100watt heater in my 50 gal tank they keep the temp perfect. just because i have 400 watts total heating power dosn't mean that it is always on it just corrects temp fluctuations faster. i currently keep my tank at 83 and it has never changed since the day i installed the new 300 watt heater. a little overkill is a good thing.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

overkill is always better. my tank is in a room that is 60 deg year round
and has 2 add on systems that is prob why i need so many watts it just depends on sit if your house was 82 deg year round you would need 0 watts


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

delta said:


> overkill is always better. my tank is in a room that is 60 deg year round
> and has 2 add on systems that is prob why i need so many watts it just depends on sit if your house was 82 deg year round you would need 0 watts


 dude, 600 watts are enought to keep a 200 gallon warm!!!


----------

